# Some Pics (Guenzburg Messerschmidt test airfield?)



## Parmigiano (Aug 4, 2005)

Here some pics found in the basement of my wife's parents house near Guenzburg.
Possibly they were taken at the Me test airfield, but I can't be sure of it

Would be great if someone can identify the people in the pics: it looks this is some presentation, so probably the guys are 'big guns'


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice shots! I think there may be some of the guys here that are more versed in the German stuff that might be able to id some of the people.


----------



## JCS (Aug 4, 2005)

Great pics! 8) 

And BTW, its Messerschmitt not Messerschmidt
(Sorry, that just drives me nuts  )


----------



## me262 (Aug 4, 2005)

in the first pics, the man talking to the guy with a hat looks like kurt tank
on the second one ,the man at the right is the dessert fox, e. rommel.
the man you claim is willy messerschmitt, he do not looks like him,, and the dude to the right is joseph goebels, i think


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2005)

I was thinking the guy does look like Goebbels


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Real nice pics! 8)


----------



## me262 (Aug 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I was thinking the guy does look like Goebbels


and the dude at the right looks like erich hartmann


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Great pics. That is a great find in your wifes basement.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these pics. What a find!


----------

